# Most efficient band set up for 12mm lead and 12mm steel



## BigDave (Sep 4, 2015)

Up until recently I have been a fan of 9.5 steel for everything, but feel its not quite up to purposes for all my hunting needs.

I was given a 12mm lead ball mold recently along with some scrap. I would like to start using 12mm lead, but need some advice on what would be considered the most efficient band setup required to move a 12mm ball efficiently and accurately, whilst delivering the force needed for hunting. The same question for steel. I have two identical frames, so one would be set up for 12mm lead, one for 12mm steel.

Up until now I have used TBG single 22-18mm at 8.5inchs. I have ample TBG on the role, but would consider tubes as well.

I look forward to your replies (sorry if this subjects has been covered before)

D


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't speak on flats as I've stopped shooting them some time ago due to their short life span. But dankung 1842 and 1745 ( both looped or doubled ) have both performed real well for me with .44 ( 11mm ?) lead.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

1842, 1745 and 3/16od x 3/64w does well with ammo in the 130-175 gr range for sure. I shoot 1/2" steel (130gr) and this stuff sends that ammo flying --- 235-240fps... it also sends my 3/8oz lead egg weights down range quick (162gr) ~220fps+.

I could never get these kinds of speeds using my single tubes from a few months past.

I checked how slow my speeds were and how long my tubes were .... giving me lousy speeds for sure. My elongation factor was in the very low 400% range ... for any kind of speed for hunting, that stinks !

wll


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Use 2 layer thraband gold with lead .44 
Is a great setup for hunting


----------

